# Bombed twice in the same day.



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

First off, that'll learn me to open my big mouth. 
@Gumby-cr mentioned something about not having enough storage and I jokingly said I had room to store some for him.... well he wasn't joking. A couple of days later I decided on a smoke for b'day and he saw it and came through with not one but 2 Auturo Fuente Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo and a few other quality sticks. (Pics 1 and 2).

And then @Humphrey's Ghost saw the same post and came through with another A. Fuente and some awesome sticks himself. (Pic 3)

I'm blown away, thanks guys I've only had 1 or 2 of these and looked forward to putting these to the flames.

(I hope I didn't mix these pics up and got them attributed to the right sender)

Oh, and radar indicates I have another incoming.























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Happy to see they got there safely :grin2: Did you think I got you a box of Liga Privada's when you opened the package btw? I try to get creative sometimes in my gifting :vs_laugh: Enjoy the smokes sir.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Happy to see they got there safely :grin2: Did you think I got you a box of Liga Privada's when you opened the package btw? I try to get creative sometimes in my gifting :vs_laugh: Enjoy the smokes sir.


For a split second, then I realized what you had done.. 
Btw what is the one on the left with the red band on the foot? 2nd pic

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent hit.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

DON’T DO ANY REPAIRS PeaPaw!!


Tick tick tick tick tick tick ......... BOOM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Holy crap, @Peapaw are you in the hospital right now? Because it looks like you got the crap beat out of you by a couple of guys in a dark alley...

That red-banded little guy looks to be a Crowned Heads Buckeye Land, a limited release sold directly in Ohio. It's a goooood smoke, just like every single other stick that landed in your lap.

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Holy crap, @Peapaw are you in the hospital right now? Because it looks like you got the crap beat out of you by a couple of guys in a dark alley...
> 
> That red-banded little guy looks to be a Crowned Heads Buckeye Land, a limited release sold directly in Ohio. It's a goooood smoke, just like every single other stick that landed in your lap.
> 
> Speedy recovery!


I Probably will be after the 3rd bomb drops Monday, @haegejc decided to beat a man while he's down.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Shaping up to be a decent big Five-O


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> I Probably will be after the 3rd bomb drops Monday, @haegejc decided to beat a man while he's down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


What's that old saying... Something about character-building, and it being good for you? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Shaping up to be a decent big Five-O


It is indeed.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy 5-0 @Peapaw! Hope you get to celebrate after you're done rebuilding your house! lol


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Cluster bombed... Very nice!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

These guys don’t mess around! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Cluster bombed indeed and soon to be napalmed it sounds like -- well done gentlemen.


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

That's some SERIOUS bombing right there. Nicely done Gentleman!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Peapaw said:


> For a split second, then I realized what you had done..
> Btw what is the one on the left with the red band on the foot? 2nd pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Buckeye Land from Crowned Heads. My favorite smoke that came out last year. I wouldn't advise smoking that Roma Craft Neanderthal while driving either. Might put you to sleep with all the nicotine in it >


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

No one runs out of storage for any of those quality sticks! A job well done guys! Enjoy Peapaw!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

How are those Roma crafts?


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Peapaw said:


> First off, that'll learn me to open my big mouth.
> @Gumby-cr mentioned something about not having enough storage and I jokingly said I had room to store some for him.... well he wasn't joking. A couple of days later I decided on a smoke for b'day and he saw it and came through with not one but 2 Auturo Fuente Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo and a few other quality sticks. (Pics 1 and 2).
> 
> And then @Humphrey's Ghost saw the same post and came through with another A. Fuente and some awesome sticks himself. (Pic 3)
> ...


Wow!! You are set for your birthday in a big way!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------

